# New in PA



## crp126 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

New here! I live in central PA with my hubby and 4 kids and out small herd of horses. I have so many questions about hay and pasture! We are sort of taking over my grandparents farm but are fighting the uphill battle of the new technology vs. the way it used to be. And I'm not as knowledgeable on hay and pasture as I once thought! I thought it grew itself, haha! NOT!







Anyway I will post my questions in the appropriate places! Anyone that can help please do, LOL! We need all we can get at this point. Thanks!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

CRP, Welcome to Haytalk. Lots of good people here that are more than willing to help you with any questions or problems. So, start firing away. Best, Mike


----------

